# Need to buy a drill press, any recommendations?.



## Artemix (Aug 10, 2014)

Can't postpone any longer, need one asap for my project.

I've heard once a guy saying that some drill presses don't have a stop block incorporated, and I should stay away from those.

I'm sure there are more examples, and things I should look for and things I should avoid when choosing one over the other.

Any tips are appreciated!.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Pablo; what's available in Argentina is a good starting point.
Italian made stuff? Japanese? Taiwanese? What's reasonable, cost wise, in N. America may be outrageously expensive down there, eh?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

The only advice I can recommend is buy the biggest you can afford. They are simple machines, and you can build lots of shop made accessories, put the money in a big heavy duty machine


----------



## Artemix (Aug 10, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> Pablo; what's available in Argentina is a good starting point.
> Italian made stuff? Japanese? Taiwanese? What's reasonable, cost wise, in N. America may be outrageously expensive down there, eh?


Not much I guess, but what I'd like to know is what should I look for when getting one.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Artemix said:


> Not much I guess, but what I'd like to know is what should I look for when getting one.


10 speed..
more HP...
large compound table...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The adjustable depth stop on the quill is a handy addition Pablo. A decent quality DP should have that included. If you can get one that has parallel grooves on the table instead of the X pattern on most cheap ones I would go for that too.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I bought a beast . I think it's getting on the big side but I didn't want to do it twice. It's made by General and was around 1000 bucks . It has stops which are essential imo , but I would hope most do . Having a belt to change speeds is kinda nice to when you want to slow things down for certain materials .


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> I bought a beast . I think it's getting on the big side but I didn't want to do it twice. It's made by General and was around 1000 bucks . It has stops which are essential imo , but I would hope most do . Having a belt to change speeds is kinda nice to when you want to slow things down for certain materials .


I'm drooling Rick,that's a life time machine.I like the threaded Rod with two knurled nuts type stops like on the old Buffalo forge presses


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

al m said:


> I'm drooling Rick,that's a life time machine.I like the threaded Rod with two knurled nuts type stops like on the old Buffalo forge presses


Thanks Al . It really reminds me of being in grade 10 shop class again lol.
It was a beast to put together to as I think it was around 340 pounds


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Don't make me come up there and insulate that shop, Rick!


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Don't make me come up there and insulate that shop, Rick!


Rick,

No wonder you can't get anything done in the winter! Do we have to have an insulation party?


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Pablo,

All the advice is good...multi-speed and good quality, positive adjustments, solid construction and preferably a tilting table. Buy the best you can afford it is a lifetime purchase if you take care of it.

You have to determine your criteria. What do you expect that you will you be using the drill press to do. If you need lots of "stroke" go for a floor model, or if you don't plan on doing a lot of long/deep projects, a bench top model may do the trick for you.

Compare what is available and if possible look at them physically...use them if possible. Some stores may have demonstration units available to try. Make sure that YOU are comfortable with how it operates.

Make sure that you have good customer service from the manufactured and a reliable parts availability for whatever you get...parts wear... ("If it is mechanical, it will break"!) 

Whatever you get, buy or make a table with a fence and the ability to clamp/secure your work. 

Good luck

Bill


----------



## delmirj (Jan 10, 2013)

*Drill Press*

I have a Delta manufactured in Brazil which is a piece of junk.
Remember, you get what you pay for.
Dick


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Pablo
A drill press is something you want to last a long time and do all you ask of it. It needs to be accurate and user friendly. Buy the best quality you can. At home I've had a 30 year old Buffalo. It does what I need. In our big shop we have a Grizzly model G9969. This is radial arm 500 plus pound animal.set up with the vices we use this mostly for milling 80-20 aluminum. For wood work we mostly use our Delta. Not knowing what is available to you,
Get the best you can that fits your needs now and into the future. Good equipment doesn't cost - it pays.
Dennis


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

schnewj said:


> Rick,
> 
> No wonder you can't get anything done in the winter! Do we have to have an insulation party?


Yes I let that part slip the last 15 years . Now that I find routing very interesting , I can't play in the garage for a lot of the year .I have my priorities way out of order


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Pablo,
all the info above is good. I also consider the quill travel important. Seems as though a lot of the new ones only travel 2 1/2" and I like more than that for woodworking. Also I use a quill lock quite often where I want to lock the quill at a certain place. 
One thing you might look at is surplus industrial drill presses. They are built heavier duty and a lot of places are updating to modern digital controlled models and are selling off the old manual ones. I recently aquired a WWII Atlas that needed cleaning up and it is built like a tank. it also has a 4" quill travel and a quill lock. 

Herb


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Pablo,
> all the info above is good. I also consider the quill travel important. Seems as though a lot of the new ones only travel 2 1/2" and I like more than that for woodworking. Also I use a quill lock quite often where I want to lock the quill at a certain place.
> One thing you might look at is surplus industrial drill presses. They are built heavier duty and a lot of places are updating to modern digital controlled models and are selling off the old manual ones. I recently aquired a WWII Atlas that needed cleaning up and it is built like a tank. it also has a 4" quill travel and a quill lock.
> 
> Herb


Pablo,

Herb brings up some good points. Don't be afraid to look at used equipment in your area. Check with machine shops, mechanic shops, etc. they may be upgrading or know someone who is...just because they use the drill press for metal, doesn't stop you from using it on wood. Just ensure that it is not worn out.

I have picked up a lot of equipment that was used (most were slightly used). Yard sales are common here. I picked up a Delta 20" scroll saw for 20% of a new one (US$500.00+). The guy was moving to Panama and was getting rid of his equipment. He even threw in all of his wood clamps to seal the deal. 

Check out swap meets, yard sales, flea markets or swap sites on the web for local items. You may find a deal on a DP that will be adequate to get the job done until you find the right keeper.

Bill


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Pablo, in addition to what has been said by others, if you plan to use large bits on wood, like large forstner bits or hole saws, make sure the drill press has a slow speed. My drill press has 5 speeds with the lowest 500 RPM. That limits me. There are plenty of drill press speed charts on the internet. Here's one of them: https://www.fnal.gov/pub/takefive/pdfs/Drill_Press_Speed_Chart.pdf


----------



## Artemix (Aug 10, 2014)

Since I don't have access to a lot of (probably) better quality products, let me know what you think about this one:

Agujereadora Perforadora Taladro De Pie 16mm Barbero Tmc16 - $ 4.890,00 en MercadoLibre


----------



## Artemix (Aug 10, 2014)

Barry747 said:


> Pablo, in addition to what has been said by others, if you plan to use large bits on wood, like large forstner bits or hole saws, make sure the drill press has a slow speed. My drill press has 5 speeds with the lowest 500 RPM. That limits me. There are plenty of drill press speed charts on the internet. Here's one of them: https://www.fnal.gov/pub/takefive/pdfs/Drill_Press_Speed_Chart.pdf


The one I linked has 12 speeds.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Don't make me come up there and insulate that shop, Rick!


ummmmmmmmmmmmm....
that's exactly what he is trying to do.....


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> ummmmmmmmmmmmm....
> that's exactly what he is trying to do.....


Can't get a thing past you guys . This groups just to old and wise lol


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"...This groups just to old ..."
Hey! I thought we had this conversation.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> "...This groups just to old ..."
> Hey! I thought we had this conversation.


we're just slow but we do catch on at some point....


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

So, around $480US+/- ?
ARS - Argentine Peso rates, news, and tools

One would need to know the cost of living to really tell if it's good value.
You sure you don't want a floor model?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> "...This groups just to old ..."
> Hey! I thought we had this conversation.


Ok this group is just to middle aged and wise . That just doesn't sound right ? :lol:


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Don't make me come up there and insulate that shop, Rick!


You can come and insulate mine anytime Dan! It's only 8' X 12'

Chuck


----------



## Timguat (Jan 21, 2015)

I just bought Jets largest bench top press. I wouldn't buy another Jet if I had other choices. Poor motor, sloppy quill. In any event buy the biggest one that you can afford and will fit in your shop.
Tim


----------



## Artemix (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm debating into buying one with a foot (not sure if thats the right term) and one to place on top of a bench. I can see some advantages for both cases, for example, if I get the one for the table, I can build a better base.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Artemix said:


> I'm debating into buying one with a foot (not sure if thats the right term) and one to place on top of a bench. I can see some advantages for both cases, for example, if I get the one for the table, I can build a better base.


Tell you the truth I was debating on buying one of Generals bench models too , as it's not like there a lot of money .
I just can't see drilling out teeny tiny holes in a circuit board with that beast I have :no:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Pablo; I think taking up bench space (unnecessarily) was previously mentioned.
If it's unlimited then not so much of an issue. 
Can't bore a vertical hole in a table leg (longitudinally) with a bench drill. Obviously a jig required to hold it in position for drilling.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> Pablo; I think taking up bench space (unnecessarily) was previously mentioned.


Come to think of it , that was the exact reason I went with a floor model . Still wish I had a little guy though somedays


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Pablo; I think taking up bench space (unnecessarily) was previously mentioned.
> If it's unlimited then not so much of an issue.
> Can't bore a vertical hole in a table leg (longitudinally) with a bench drill. Obviously a jig required to hold it in position for drilling.


Pablo,

I have to agree with Dan. If you can buy a floor model instead of a benchtop. I have a 14" Jet benchtop (older model) on a stand. Although it does everything I ask it to do, it does have its limitations. If you are going to get a large benchtop press and then end up placing it onto a base, then you might as well spend a little extra and get a floor model. The price difference will probably be minor, and the benifits greater.

Bill


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Come to think of it , that was the exact reason I went with a floor model . Still wish I had a little guy though somedays


Rick I have 3 of them,a little one set up with a countersink, a 12 Craftsman with a wire brush/sanding mop/or sanding drum and metal drilling, and the big one for forstner bits and drilling.

Herb


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Pablo,

this may give you an idea....

This benchtop drill press acts all grown up » Wood Magazine – Shop Tip of the Day


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

That's a cool setup you linked, James.
I might get to use the idea myself...my cheap table model just finally decided today was the day it would die.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

That was on the RouterForums Face Book page...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Pablo,
> 
> this may give you an idea....
> 
> This benchtop drill press acts all grown up » Wood Magazine – Shop Tip of the Day


James is that ever a good idea . I never would have thought of trying that


----------



## Artemix (Aug 10, 2014)

That looks interesting.


----------

